# Elliot Hickory



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

This bike was picked up a few weeks a go with a few others from a former museum. It's suppose to be an 1887-92 Elliott Hickory. I brought it out into the sunlight to go over this machine trying to find identifiers.  I can't find any markings, dust cover/badges.  There are 2 holes I found but that would appear to be for a wooden chain guard which is missing.

While researching I discovered an article written the former owner Jeff Archer, see below.

This bike features a 31-inch rear wheel and 25-inch front wheel with a step-through frame design. Originally, the frame was marketed as a unisex design but Elliot also sold a traditional diamond frame for men. Since the safety bikes were new to the market, there weren’t the standardized parts like we see today. You didn’t buy off-the-shelf parts to assemble into a bike.
Unique parts can be found in almost every area of this bike. The wheels use wagon wheel technology with hickory rims, spokes and hubs. The framework aft the crank is also constructed from hickory. The lower chain stays would flex giving a more comfortable ride on the wagon-rutted “roads” of the day. The built-in hickory fender is also the sole support for the seat mast assembly which again would absorb vibration. The rear spoon brake is operated by a small chain running inside the frame which runs over a series of rollers inside the stem, head tube and frame. Since the chain stays are a fixed length, the crank assembly has built in adjusters to remove the slack from the chain.

I posted a few picture the night I brought the Hickory home here are more and with a bit more detail.  So, if someone owns one does yours have any markings to help with it's identification and actual year built. 

I need a seat and chainguard!!!

This bike was used as an advertising tool and maybe in a vaudeville act in it's former live.  I have attached a picture showing a gentleman Sam  Shands with the bike in an unknown year.  The bicycle also came with a very tattered golden colored silk suit.
Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

More pictures


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 4, 2018)

Your Elliott Hickory is shown in 1890, 1892 and 1893 Elliott Hickory catalogs. I do not have a copy of the 1891 catalog:

From 1892 Elliott Hickory catalog:








From 1893 Elliott Hickory catalog:




As found circa 1892 Elliott Hickory (parallel bearings) with what appears to be most of an original saddle but no chain guard:


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2018)

ohhh, very nice again, your bicycle is in incredible condition
you hit the jackpot, you really did pick up some very nice pieces, Mike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

@bluestreak thanks for the info you shared.  I will print it out and read through it all.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

locomotion said:


> ohhh, very nice again, your bicycle is in incredible condition
> you hit the jackpot, you really did pick up some very nice pieces, Mike.



Thank you!  I think I could ride it in the condition it’s in but fear breaking anything.
Mike


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Thank you!  I think I could ride it in the condition it’s in but fear breaking anything.
> Mike



You probably could. Try to find a perfect asphalt patch.
Are the rims true? Anything (spokes) loose?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow this is a beautiful bike! Congratulations on your recent finds...


----------



## mike cates (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like mine that I found years ago with excellent condition hickory throughout. I have a later style Gent's and harder to find Woman's model on ebay now.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 4, 2018)

Measure the chain pitch and be surprised , it is more than 1 inch pitch!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

locomotion said:


> You probably could. Try to find a perfect asphalt patch.
> Are the rims true? Anything (spokes) loose?



They spin true but the hard rubber has a few flat spots, I don't think I will ride it.  Spokes are all there and none are warped.  

So you have a seat repo????  I will buy it would be better then what's on there for now, can you send a picture or 2?   Will a postal MO work?  I live in Georgia 30533 get me a price to ship and I'll send you the money order.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 4, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Your Elliott Hickory is shown in 1890, 1892 and 1893 Elliott Hickory catalogs. I do not have a copy of the 1891 catalog:
> 
> From 1892 Elliott Hickory catalog:
> View attachment 863714
> ...



I would love a scanned copy for information about this bike.  My email is mike@waldenco.com  Looks like I found a repo seat, for now I'll take it.  Any lead on a chainguard or seat please keep me in mind.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 5, 2018)

mike cates said:


> Looks like mine that I found years ago with excellent condition hickory throughout. I have a later style Gent's and harder to find Woman's model on ebay now.
> Mike Cates, CA.
> 
> View attachment 863742



Could not find on ebay?  listed under what?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2018)

Great cycle, I luv the patina, now go get a saddle made for her.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1893-ELLIO...899503?hash=item2600aa046f:g:0ZMAAOSwMLBan3mb


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1893-ELLIO...899503?hash=item2600aa046f:g:0ZMAAOSwMLBan3mb



He's selling gobbs of old bikes!~


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 5, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Great cycle, I luv the patina, now go get a saddle made for her.



Saddle in route (repo) and trying to negotiate/barter some parts for an OG.  NOW a chain guard!


----------



## mike cates (Sep 14, 2022)

Elliott Ladies Model is now SOLD.
Mike Cates


----------

